# Should I get another one?



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi 

I have 1 male betta right now, who lives in the bathroom (no one showers or anything in there, so no temperature flux and no hairspray..I make everyone spray that kinda stuff outside of the bathroom XD) But now I want one for my bedroom to watch while I'm going to sleep. Today we went to PetSmart and I found a beautiful male blue/black/red veil tail. My Mom said no, but we had them hold him till tomorrow night so I could 'sleep on it'. But I can't decide if I should get him or not. Mr. Bubbles is happy where he is, so I don't wanna move him..And I'm worried he'll feel like he's not #1 anymore if I get another one..Anyone else have that phobia? xD I know he's a fish and he wouldn't know..but still...
Tell me what you think  Thanks for any help or advice!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think...yes! But Mr. Bubbles should have #1 attention.  He should get fed first and all that.  I REALLY wish I could get ANOTHER one. I saw this REALLY skinny, tiny HM at PetSmar I would have LOVED to have gotten but our dad doesn't want anymore fish in the house. XP Not even one, but I talked him into my VT Peach. ^.^


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I say if you have the space and the money, why not! I doubt Mr. Bubbles will care as long as you continue to feed him and change his water


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

As long as you can provide another heated 1+ gallon tank I would say go for it. How do you feel about the number of water changes you have to do on your current set up? Would you be okay with that being doubled?

Also, remember that you can't have a light on at night for bettas, so you probably wouldn't be able to see him very well as you fall asleep.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> I think...yes! But Mr. Bubbles should have #1 attention.  He should get fed first and all that.  I REALLY wish I could get ANOTHER one. I saw this REALLY skinny, tiny HM at PetSmar I would have LOVED to have gotten but our dad doesn't want anymore fish in the house. XP Not even one, but I talked him into my VT Peach. ^.^


Haha, yes, he will always be #1  
I know! My Mom is the same way.


ksage505 said:


> I say if you have the space and the money, why not! I doubt Mr. Bubbles will care as long as you continue to feed him and change his water


But of course  I was just getting some new water ready for him so I can change it tomorrow xD


Kytkattin said:


> As long as you can provide another heated 1+ gallon tank I would say go for it. How do you feel about the number of water changes you have to do on your current set up? Would you be okay with that being doubled?
> 
> Also, remember that you can't have a light on at night for bettas, so you probably wouldn't be able to see him very well as you fall asleep.


Yes, I can. I'd feel okay doing more water changes, they aren't too hard with 2 1/2 gallons..but that guppy tank *gags thinking of smell* xD

Really? How come?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Fish tanks shouldn't smell. If they do then you probably need to do more water changes! 

Bettas need to sleep at night. They don't have eyelids, so they need it to be dark, just like in the wild so they can go through their natural sleep rhythms just like we do.

However, if you use a red light that might be okay. Most animals can't see red light, but we can.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> Fish tanks shouldn't smell. If they do then you probably need to do more water changes!
> 
> Bettas need to sleep at night. They don't have eyelids, so they need it to be dark, just like in the wild so they can go through their natural sleep rhythms just like we do.
> 
> However, if you use a red light that might be okay. Most animals can't see red light, but we can.


It was the first water change, and I hadn't changed it for awhile. That's why it smelled, but all is smell-free now  (didn't know how many changes to do at the time...but I do now)

Ah, I see. I'll definitely only leave it on for a little while and turn it off before I lay down.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> Also, remember that you can't have a light on at night for bettas, so you probably wouldn't be able to see him very well as you fall asleep.


I don't agree. My male is _scared_ of the dark. If I turn off his light, he loses ALL his color and becomes very lethargic. Temp change? Nope. He just loves his light. I think being able to see his reflection makes him feel like he has company. Without fail, I turn off the light, 5 mins later all his color is gone and sometimes gets stress stripes, too. Turn it on? Within 5 mins he's perky, has his color, and acts his normal self.

They can sleep just fine with a light if you provide a dark spot. He has a dinosaur skull decoration and I've wrapped in in java moss (I think? Or Christmas) so it's VERY dark in there. I can't see him when he goes in. So he'll sleep peacefully in there, in his little bed of moss, in completely darkeness, but feels safe that his light is still on!

So you will need a very dark spot for him to sleep if you want to have the light on as a "night light" and to watch him.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Dark spot for a betta is a must. My fish will stop all activity and start clamping up at around 9 PM without fail and I know immedietly that it's lights out for my babies and lamps go off hall light too and they're out. Lelouch will sulk and hide under his bubble nests if he's interrupted from sleep. It was so cute he hid his face under this mass of bubbles he made when I checked on them. Little rebel he is.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

So..I went back to PetSmart to see him, and I decided not to get him. Instead, I picked up Mr. Bubbles some new conditioner, heater and thermometer. While I was looking at the bettas, a little girl and her dad walked up to look at the bettas. The dad said "Look at those fish, you can take them home in cups!", of course that ticked me off, but I didn't say anything. Then the little girl picked one up and pointed at the price, which was $0.99 since they're on sale "Look! They're only 99 cents!", the dad responded, "Yeah, but you still have to get a tank and stuff", the little idiot then responded "I can just keep it in the cup!". I was thinking 'Okay, that's IT", then right at the same time, me and her dad both said "No." Then she made a face and put the betta back, and walked angrily off. Her dad followed her, and once out of earshot, I growled "idiot" under my breath. I was so mad! Keeping a betta in that CUP it's WHOLE LIFE! Really?! I mean, I know she was younger, but still, she was old enough to know better.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Was she though? Who would have told her? She has probably only ever seen bettas in vases and as decoration. I mean, where have you gone and seen bettas being treated properly? Most pet stores aren't exactly set up to show them off in nice, elaborate tanks. Most people I know who have them are the betta murderers we all would be (and some have been) without this site and research. 
Unfortunately their proper care really isn't common knowledge. Just like most people don't know to feed premium quality dog food, or that tanks can be set up with a Ammonia-Nitrite-Nitrate cycle. Most people probably think that Nitrates are things found if hot-dogs, if they even know that! You can't fault someone for not knowing what most people don't know or ever care to know.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

+1 KYT she was just a kid, atleast her daddy knew better. I put a blanket around my betta tank at night cuz i dont go to sleep when its their bedtime and its a divided tank so that makes sure they cant see the others shadow so i know they get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

All 11 of my Bettas need lights out, or they get stressed and tail bite. Another classic "depends on the Bettas", and there's always the oddball. In general, fish need dark and light equally.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

My guys get lights out between 7-7:30 pm since I'm not in main part of the house after that.. they get subdued lighting until late, then it goes black when I get the place locked up for bedtime. 

I would move the one in the bathroom and put him in your room to be honest.. he would be much happier there seeing you, as they are actually quite social, and love human attention.


----------

